# Uno 83 gram stem.



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought a Uno 70mm, oversize, 7 degree stem with a claimed weight of 95 grams and this was advertised by the Ebay seller as MTB/ road bike stem for $27.44 with free shipping.When I got the stem the install sheet as well as the inside of the stem said "Road use only". This wasn't a big deal as its going on my 10 year old daughters Scott Contessa 24 JR. and she is a very mellow MTBer.
The actual weight was 93.5 grams so I replaced the six bolts with Ti and it came in @ 83.8 grams.I'm wondering if anyone has used this stem for MTBing as the weight is tempting - its getting down around Extralite weights but for $200.00 less.
The stem does seem well made - nothing sketchy looking. Even though I'm light, I'm not to eager to try it as I'm allergic to plaster and external fixators. Thoughts.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

good find. I may have to find one on ebay and give it a try.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

UNO


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like a really good deal... how's the stiffness?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

I like their stems to. excellent weight for a great price.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd love to try one of the 80mm stems, but I'll be using a 740mm bar, so I doubt it's wise


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

I would so use that off-roading. Try it out in some not-so-techy areas to see if it flexes much.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

it's very light beacouse its very short.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Uno makes stems for a lot of different manufacturers.
I have been using one of these in 90mm off road for over a year.
It's plenty stiff and light.....and cheap.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

bikemaniack said:


> it's very light beacouse its very short.


Not really. Here's a 90mm,OS, its within a few grams of an Extralite stem. I have an Ibis 70mm, OS, tuned with Ti bolts which is reasonably light and its 91 grams.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

And set of 6 Ti bolts is as exensive as the stem


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

bikemaniack said:


> And set of 6 Ti bolts is as exensive as the stem


Well...not really. 6 Ti bolts from TO cycle is $15.30. Plus the stem $27.44, total $42.74.
What was I thinking Maniack, should have just gone with the $230.00 Extralite stem or the $900.00 AX Lightness.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes,and for all time spend on the saddle be scared for his teaths,but keep smiling to his friends Busted


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

....but can it be trusted on aggressive trails?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

xc71 said:


> ...its going on my 10 year old daughters Scott Contessa 24 JR. and she is a very mellow MTBer...


Did you guys not read this bit?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

erichwic said:


> ....but can it be trusted on aggressive trails?


Ya, I was hoping for more feedback as its tempting to try this on my bike. I would trust it more than a 2 bolt handlebar design as it does seem well made.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Did you guys not read this bit?


Thanks Tig:thumbsup: Seems trollmaniack just likes looking at the pretty pictures.:madmax:


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like the token stem that i am using now..light, with ti bolts,and fairly cheap


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its 40 grams lighter than the EN-M test passed stem models they produce, so use it for "aggressive" mtb riding at the risk of your own teeth.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been running a 100g 80 on a.rooty and rocky trail for ten rides. It fits great with the 135g EC90SL 635mm riser bar. Plenty of hits without incident.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

A few months ago i bought a new carbon stem and replace the Cannondale one ( made by Uno ) to shave some weight from my bike and got a unpleasent surprise when i noticed that the weight went down not so much. 132g for a 100mm cheapo stem ... not bad.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure on your stem, but UNO 7 stems are 7050 aluminum, which is 1.8x stronger than the 6061 that most stems are made from. So it can be lighter and still as strong.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have used this stem on mine and my wife's mountain bikes for years without an issue. Rock It!!!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Dang this thread is back! After a few years of riding my 80mm UNO stem on my rigid bike it's been completely fine!


----------



## oldandrolling (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the the info on Uno stems. I purchased a 50mm Uno stem from Ebay for $18 and it is beefy, looks good and takes big hits


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use this stem in 110mm on my road bike but for MTB (for myself, not a little kid) I'd pay the extra for a Syntace that is approved for MTB.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Are these the stems that are identical to Wrens? Wren approve theirs for xc riding.....


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think so because yesterday I met the Asian guy who makes the stems for Wren and he's not Kalloy.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The only thing that makes me pause is the too-good-to-be true aspect, which in this case is the pricing. Yes, Chinese mfg is less expensive, but some of the prices I've seen make me wonder. 

Designed by a qualified engineering team? Extensive testing? Random batch checks? Maybe.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Kalloy is pretty damn established and respected. Uno is their top of the line offering. I don't think there's any cause for concern when using it as intended. The question here is would you use it for MTB. The consensus seems to be no, unless you are a very light XC rider.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I've been using my Uno stem for XC/Trail the past 3 years without a single problem. I don't think my 66Kg can be qualified as light nor heavy.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

The Kalloy Uno stems are bombproof. They are very well constructed. I have more than 1000 miles of very aggressive riding on my MTBs. I've moved the stem from one bike to the other. It has seen KOMs, nasty crashes, and never creaked once.








The deal is true, somebody in Taiwan figured out how to make a lightweight stem and mass-produced it! There is nothing cheaper for lighter, and the quality is superb, the shipping is fast, eBay is great to work with. You have nothing to lose!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's by far the most popular stem among European weight weenies. Lots of people use it for MTB without issues.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I appreciate all the testimonials, and they all seem positive. I'm just particularly afraid of "untrusted" stems - probably above all other components.

Seems like the Uno is great value for money - thanks for the input folks.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've used it for years on two bikes.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

lRaphl said:


> I've been using my Uno stem for XC/Trail the past 3 years without a single problem. I don't think my 66Kg can be qualified as light nor heavy.


145lbs is pretty light for an adult man. Even in the XC and road biking worlds you'd be on the light end of the spectrum. In the MTB forum world you're a good 40lbs below average.

Does Kalloy make different Uno stems for road and MTB? I've seen plenty on MTBs but I thought the ones I bought were marketed specifically to road and the OP says his said only for road. I wonder if we're talking about two different stems.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kalloy makes 2 versions of this stem: one that says 7 (7050 aluminum) and another one that says 6 (6050 aluminum), but neither of them is MTB or Road specific. Most people use the "7" version.

Most of the stems sold on ebay don't come with packaging nor instructions. This is how the stem should be installed.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

me too.... used for years, on my trail bike as well . best bang for the buck in the universe. just remove the decals


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I did the Wren for my wife's bike in a 40mm. It gave us the length and bike fit she wanted at a great price and low weight. They rate it for MTBing however she is a casual trail rider, but of course her safety is of the utmost importance to me.

For me, I sprung for the Enve CF 35mm stem as it's rated for downhill biking and they are a trusted brand.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

If it works for you that's great, but I think the stem is one of the the worst application for carbon fiber


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ausable said:


> If it works for you that's great, but I think the stem is one of the the worst application for carbon fiber


Well Sir, you just don't sound sufficiently weight weenie to me!

I do trust Enve's expertise on this topic over most others, however I'd love to hear your reasoning and experience on this topic? So please elaborate.

I bought it right and can easily sell it for what I have in it.

~ take care


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Carbon fiber's key advantage (in terms of weight/stiffness ratio) can be achieved in thin-walled structures like, you guessed it, frame tubes. A carbon stem can be made as stiff or reliable as al aluminum counterpart but I doubt that it would be much lighter. Not to mention price. However for the same amount of money you could get the extralite Hypersteam which is 65g and rated for AM/Enduro. Or you could buy a dozen of Kalloy UNOs


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ausable said:


> Carbon fiber's key advantage (in terms of weight/stiffness ratio) can be achieved in thin-walled structures like, you guessed it, frame tubes. A carbon stem can be made as stiff or reliable as al aluminum counterpart but I doubt that it would be much lighter. Not to mention price. However for the same amount of money you could get the extralite Hypersteam which is 65g and rated for AM/Enduro. Or you could buy a dozen of Kalloy UNOs


Gotcha. I got the Enve for nearly half price from a friend that used it a handful of times and it was exactly what I needed for my new Foxy 29 build. 
My thought process was simply buy a new Renthal for $95 and it's worth $40 when I sell it, or buy this one for $150 and sell it for at least $130 some day. So in my head it was cheaper! And more trick.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well Sir, you just don't sound sufficiently weight weenie to me!
> 
> I do trust Enve's expertise on this topic over most others, however I'd love to hear your reasoning and experience on this topic? So please elaborate.
> 
> ...


I'll elaborate too. Because carbon is a unidirectional material, it is best used in applications with long or continuous surfaces. Stems, however, have so many junctions which requires many sheets of carbon fiber (10-15 layers in places) to be laid down. This means that high-precision CNC-machined stems (or even carefully-designed forged stems like Kalloy) can almost always undercut the weight of a carbon fiber stem.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Use this to help you decide:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sissypants said:


> I'll elaborate too. Because carbon is a unidirectional material, it is best used in applications with long or continuous surfaces. Stems, however, have so many junctions which requires many sheets of carbon fiber (10-15 layers in places) to be laid down. This means that high-precision CNC-machined stems (or even carefully-designed forged stems like Kalloy) can almost always undercut the weight of a carbon fiber stem.


Yep, stems, with threads for bolts, clamps, etc., are poor candidates for carbon fiber. I don't know of any carbon fiber stem that is lighter than a good quality aluminum stem. The carbon ones at this stage are for vanity.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Carbon would be good for a one piece stem/handlebar but these have never taken off for some reason. 
Kes


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Yep, stems, with threads for bolts, clamps, etc., are poor candidates for carbon fiber. I don't know of any carbon fiber stem that is lighter than a good quality aluminum stem. The carbon ones at this stage are for vanity.


The MCFK carbon stem is lighter and has a higher stiffness to weight ratio than any other stem, but it's really pricey.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Watched a video on PB (Tools the Pros carry) of some pro enduro riders, and that Cody guy was on the Enve carbon. 
That's good enough for me. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> and that Cody guy was on the Enve carbon.


Then the Cody guy is probably sponsored by Enve.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

sissypants said:


> Then the Cody guy is probably sponsored by Enve.


Well of course he is. That's not the point. 
The point is that the equipment works for a rider well above my talent level.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

ENVE has the weight right on their website. I think the stem is around 130g or so. But to fair to them, they don't stress lightness as the benefit but moreso chatter absorption.

I was looking for a 90mm stem for my roadbike. I ended up going with the Uno 7 but the ebay shop I bought it from had it listed as road, xc, mountain bike, etc., so I didn't realize it isn't rated for mtb.

In any case, rating for mtb is unclear with front suspension. I think for xc or trail, a stem has an easier life with suspension forks than on a road bike that is stiff, has ergonomics with a lot of rider weight on the bars, and 90psi tires.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I use them when dialing in my bike fit but can't stand the graphics for long term use. If they made a version with black on black branding they may win me over.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

You can easily remove the graphics with acetone.


----------

